# Muay Thai



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2001)

From the rec.martialarts FAQ

(Contributors: Peter Hahn - hahn@anubis.network.com, 
               Glen Downton - downton@pf.adied.oz.au)

Intro: 

Muay Thai is usually regarded as a very hard, external style. 
However, especially because of its roots in heavily Buddhist Thailand,
some consider it to have a spiritual aspect as well.  Thai boxers
typically perform some Buddhist rituals before beginning a match. 

Practicing Muay Thai is a vigorous workout and produces tremendous
cardiovascular endurance. 

Origin:         Thailand 

History: 

Modern Thai Boxing (Muay Thai) originated from Krabi Krabong (a Thai
weapons art roughly meaning "stick and sword").  When the Thais lost
their weapons or fought close quarters with weapons they used knees,
elbows, feet, fists and headbutting.  They became famous for their
toughness on the battle field with constant wars with their Burmese
rivals.  King Ramkamheng (1275 - 1317) wrote the
"Tamrab-Pichei-Songkram" - the Book of War Learning, about the Thai
war art, the basis of which was weaponless fighting. 

The biggest Thaiboxing hero of Thailand is the 'Black Prince' Nai
Khanom Dtom, who was captured by the Burmese and had to fight against
12 of the best Burmese fighters before he was released (in 1560). The
Thais are still having annual Muay Thai tournaments in order to salute
him. 

In the old days the fights lasted until one of the fighters was dead
or seriously injured. There were no rounds and the fights could have
lasted for several hours.  No protective gear was used and sometimes
they wore rope over their knuckles and glued some broken glass on top
of it... 

Before the 1940's, Thai fighters fought bare-knuckled. After World War
II, the Thai government became concerned due to the high number of
fatalities in the ring and and forced some rules to be used: they gave
up groin shots, eye pokes, started using weight classes and boxing
gloves, and rounds.  The Thais felt that this watered down their
sport. As a result, Thais place more emphasis on kicks, particularly
to the legs; knee strikes; and grappling. These skills score higher
points than hand strikes in Thai matches. 

Description: 

Muay Thai involves boxing techniques, hard kicking, and knee and elbow
strikes.  Low kicks to the thighs are a very distinguishing technique
used frequently in Muay Thai.  Stand up grappling is also used and
allowed in the ring.  Muay Thai practitioners develop a very high
level of physical conditioning developed by its practitioners. 

Training: 

The training involves rigorous physical training, similar to that
practiced by Western boxers.  It includes running, shadow-boxing, and
heavy bag work. Much emphasis is also placed on various drills with
the so-called "Thai pads".  These pads weigh five to ten pounds, and
cover the wearers forearms.  In use, the trainer wears the pads, and
may hold them to receive kicks, punchs, and knee and elbow strikes,
and may also use them to punch at the trainee.  This training is
vaguely similar to the way boxing trainers use focus mitts.  The
characteristic Muay Thai round kick is delivered with the shin,
therefore, the shins become conditioned by this type of kicking. 

Full contact, full-power sparring is usually not done in training, due
to the devastating nature of the techniques employed.  Thai boxers may
box, hands only, with ordinary boxing gloves. Another training drill
is for two fighters to clinch, and practice a form of stand-up
grappling, the goal of which is to try to land a knee strike. 
However, full-power kicks, knees, and elbows are typically not used in
training. 

Promising children will enter dedicated Muay Thai training camps as
young as six or seven. There, the fighter will be put on a plan aimed
at making him a national champion while still in his teens. The Thais
fight frequently, and a 20 year old fighter may have had 150 fights.
Typically, half the purse from each fight goes to the training camp,
with the remainder being split between the fighter and his family.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 9, 2001)

I am new to this forum. With that said, I want to say that I enjoy and appreciate your overall knowledge and information you seem to have of martial arts in general. Your posts are well explained and thought out. Thanks for a great forum
Jim


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2001)

Thank you and welcome.  

Alot of the "Intro"'s that you see on each area were'nt writen by me, but are taken from the rec.martial-arts frequently asked questions files (available at http://wnymartialarts.com and other sites).  I myself am still a "no-belt or white belt" in the "real world"  but have some experience with various arts.  There are alot of folks here who know more than I ever will though.  

The forums are for your (the members) enjoyment, and anything (within reason and budget  ) I can do to make em a little more fun or informative , let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------

